# Removable Handrail Design?



## mfleming (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello.

I want to have a removable handrail for the bottom 6 feet of my stairs to be used when moving. The stairs and landing are built to code but still makes getting bed frames, freezer ect more difficult to move in or out.

My stairs are going to be hardwood that overhangs the wall beneath it and have two spindles (wood or iron) per tread with a Main post at the bottom. It'll be similar to the photo below.

Has anyone done a removable handrail or have ideas of how to do one? I was thinking that my spindles would NOT be glued in but at the top the handrail would be bolted to a plate embedded into the wall and the large post at the bottom would be bolted into the stringers with plugs over the bolt holes.

What are your thoughts?













My Current Stairs.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Short of making it from wrough iron or welding something together and bolting it on, I don't see any way to make it removable _and_ solid. The newel post needs to be anchored to the inside of the stair jack, and that is pretty hard to do after finishes are applied (carpet, paint, etc).

Your situation does require a guardrail as well as a handrail, so the ballusters aren't an option...Gotta have 'em.


----------



## jamester986 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have exactly the same requirement. How did you solve it?


----------



## homewood (Jan 4, 2010)

Is expanding the bottom of stairs a possibility?


----------



## Selfilm (Jul 31, 2011)

This is exactly what I am dealing with right now.
See what I had to do below in order to get furniture into and out of my home. How would the iron rail help this situation??
Thanks for any advice,
Scott


----------



## toolguy1 (Sep 18, 2011)

*wow*

I have made a few removable newls and rails it is rather easy


----------

